# Compaq Presario issues (1) chugging and (2) Compaq Organizer screen



## Guest

Blank it and install the OS fresh without any of Compaq's unneeded crap software on it.


----------



## proofer

Thanks for the idea, but since I'm simply a novice on this computer, I'm not going to attempt that. I'm lucky to be able to figure out how to email on this thing. Unless other ideas that happen to be much simpler come along, I'll just have to be more patient (or turn on the computer, do a load of clothes, mow the lawn, and then maybe the computer has finally come up :laughing and just tune out the chugging.


----------



## DangerMouse

did the machine do this since new? the first time? or was it 'normal' at first?

DM


----------



## proofer

It's always been like this.


----------



## DangerMouse

and you bought it new? i'd have gone straight back to where i got it and showed them. 30 seconds is too long to wait to get to your desktop IMHO. poppameth has the right idea, though you say you are not capable of this. hmmmm, any 'geeky' friends that can redo your system for you? many premade machines are filled with crap you'll never use as an 'average' user. have them load only what you need.
however, this may or may not be the problem, it's just a logical place to start.
DM


----------



## proofer

I just got some advice to do the following:

1) See if I can locate this "Compaq Organizer" in my startup screen. If so, for me to delete that.

2) See if my computer says that it needs defragging.

I've never heard of these things before (again, I'm definitely a novice), but I've printed out the steps how to do it, so I will attempt them shortly.

Just in case anyone else has similar problems, I'll be sure to post back the results.


----------



## Guest

Go to Start Button>Control Panel>Add/Remove Programs. Look for Compaq Organize and uninstall it from there. Reboot and see if it helps. I checked into exactly what that program is and it looks like totally unnecessary junk to me. I'd also go to www.pcdecrapifier.com and download the free software there. Run the program and it'll give a whole list of stuff it can get rid of for you that you probably don't need. Look though the list and uncheck anything you do want to keep. Then let it get rid of the rest.


----------



## proofer

Thanks for the info. Here's what I did earlier today from the instructions that I received yesterday:

1) I got rid of the Compaq Organizer by going to the Add/Remove Programs. I restarted the computer and found that the computer does come up about 2 minutes earlier.

2) I checked to see if my system needed defragging. I went through the steps (Disk Defragmenter), but the computer told me that my system did not need defragging. So I didn't do anything there.

The only problem I still have is that chugging issue from the tower. Now, when the system gets to the desktop (which takes 2 or 3 minutes), you can hear the noise coming from the tower that it's still doing something and I also have the hourglass on the monitor. That lasts for about 2 or 3 minutes. So that seems to be the only issue that I have right now, is that chugging issue. I sure don't know how else to describe it, or I could search on the Internet for that problem, but I don't know exactly what it's doing when it's chugging and the hourglass stays up for so long. Any idea what that's called?


----------



## rabih_00

proofer said:


> Thanks for the info. Here's what I did earlier today from the instructions that I received yesterday:
> 
> 1) I got rid of the Compaq Organizer by going to the Add/Remove Programs. I restarted the computer and found that the computer does come up about 2 minutes earlier.
> 
> 2) I checked to see if my system needed defragging. I went through the steps (Disk Defragmenter), but the computer told me that my system did not need defragging. So I didn't do anything there.
> 
> The only problem I still have is that chugging issue from the tower. Now, when the system gets to the desktop (which takes 2 or 3 minutes), you can hear the noise coming from the tower that it's still doing something and I also have the hourglass on the monitor. That lasts for about 2 or 3 minutes. So that seems to be the only issue that I have right now, is that chugging issue. I sure don't know how else to describe it, or I could search on the Internet for that problem, but I don't know exactly what it's doing when it's chugging and the hourglass stays up for so long. Any idea what that's called?


 
Do you have any CDs in the CD or DVD drive? How much memory do you have, computer might be swappnig and in need to more RAM.

can you post your machine's specs?


----------



## Guest

First download CCleaner from the following link. Install it without the toolbar when prompter. Run it. On the Cleaner tab, click Analyze then Run Cleaner. Move to the Registry tab. Analyze the registry then Fix all issues. Do this part repeatedly until the analyze function finds no more problems to fix.

http://www.ccleaner.com

Next, download the free disk defragmenter called JKDefrag from the following link. Install it. On the general tab choose Analyze, Defrag, and Fast optimize. Choose your hard drive from the drop down and click run. This will take a while but it's an advanced defragmentation. It'll not only group all the fragmented data together, but will also move the data you use most often the the beginning of the hard drive so that it can be accessed faster. I never trust what Windows defragger says about not needing to defrag. I base it on the percentage reported.

http://www.emro.nl/freeware/


----------



## proofer

Sorry for the delay. I still have no electricity at home due to the windy conditions we had on Sunday. I am writing this at work.

I did check, but I had no CDs in any drive slots. Unfortunately, I don't know how to post my machine's specs.

Poppameth: I will be sure to follow your instructions once power resumes. 


Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## wilsonmian

Perhaps reinstall of your OS can solve the problem. you should try installing OS other than Windows. You mus try UBUNTU.


----------

